# Muzzleloader Problem



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I shoot an older CVA .50 caliber Hawkins that has a 1:60 twist. I had not shot it for a year or so, and when I started shooting before the Muzzy hunt it was only at the range so I always wore safety glasses. I noticed I was getting powder spots on my right lens. It is apparently blowing back on me when I shoot. After alot of shooting I actually am getting a small powder burn on my forhead as well. It kind of worried me and thus I carried and wore safety glasses on my hunt. 
Any idea what would cause this? 
Thanks,
Bugbuilder


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

are you using too much powder ?? wrong powder , pistol and not rifle ?? Just a thought . :?:

Also i posted you ?? on this muzzleloader forum to see if anyone else has any idea's .

http://www.modernmuzzleloader.com/phpBB ... 9677#79677


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I assume your gun has a drum and nipple setup like most traditional caplocks. It is a caplock, right? The drum usually fits pretty tight so I doubt that's the problem. The nipple could be loose, or the nipple isn't aligned with your hammer properly. Check to make sure the nipple is tight and you can rotate the drum with a wrench if you need to align it with the hammer. If the nipple is flattened out on top, replace it.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

The powder is the right kind and amount, I am not worried about that. 

The nipple is tight, but does sit to the butt side of the hammer and not in the middle. The drum though is a smooth cylinder with no apparent way to turn it with a wrench. I will try and get a picture posted, to give you an idea of exactly what I am dealing with. 

Thanks,
Bugbuilder


----------



## TmjUtah (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a CVA Hawken in .50, with the fixed bolster w/ clean out screw.

The manual says that the bolster is not adjustable. It also says to remove and gently bend the hammer if the face of the hammer is not square to the nipple, which I needed to do near the completion of the kit.

I installed a flash cup around my nipple, but that was over a decade ago and I don't know offhand where you might buy one over the counter. Dixie has them here: http://www.dixiegunworks.com/default.php?cPath=22_238_565&osCsid=4be523b786e10931b42db2458dd5bb1f


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

here is another reply from the Muzzle loader forum

If it is a Cap Lock CVA ,CVA have Leaf Type Springs that get very weak and although they might strike the CAP hard enought, the blow back might be lifting the hammer up letting the pressure of the cap too much. 

another !!

I would guess he has a worn hammer spring. And when he shoots the weak spring lets the hammer raise up, from the back pressure through the nipple so he is getting a little back spray. Also have him wiggle his drum. They can come loose

It would be interesting to know the kind of cap he is shooting as well as how much powder. There is some definite back pressure issues with that rifle. When he starts picking pieces of cap out of his forehead is when he better worry.

I would first off, get a new nipple and then get a new hammer spring


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

TmjUtah said:


> I have a CVA Hawken in .50, with the fixed bolster w/ clean out screw.
> 
> The manual says that the bolster is not adjustable. It also says to remove and gently bend the hammer if the face of the hammer is not square to the nipple, which I needed to do near the completion of the kit.
> 
> I installed a flash cup around my nipple, but that was over a decade ago and I don't know offhand where you might buy one over the counter. Dixie has them here: http://www.dixiegunworks.com/default.php?cPath=22_238_565&osCsid=4be523b786e10931b42db2458dd5bb1f


TmjUtah, thanks, yes mine has the fixed bolster w/ clean out screw. I suspect it to be the spring, since it has always been fine, but has started with continual shooting.



RobK said:


> here is another reply from the Muzzle loader forum
> 
> If it is a Cap Lock CVA ,CVA have Leaf Type Springs that get very weak and although they might strike the CAP hard enought, the blow back might be lifting the hammer up letting the pressure of the cap too much.
> 
> ...


RobK, thank you as well. I believe it to be the spring. That makes sense. I will replace the nipple and spring. I will also look to make sure the hammer is striking properly before I take it out shooting again.

Also, for the record I shoot 90 grains Hodgdon Pyrodex Select RS, and use CCI No. 11 percussion caps.

You guy's have been a great help.

BugBuilder


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I mean no offense by this at all but CVA and Traditions are just junk IMO. Ive had both in the in-line versions and no matter what I tried I just couldnt bring my groups in even from a press. I had constant issues with both so I finally got sick of it and sold them both. I had a better time on my muzzy hunts then I ever have on the rifle hunts but after saving my Sportsmans gfit certificates for birthday, x-mas, anniversary, fathers day and any other day I could justify asking for them, I blew over a grand on new deer/elk rifle and scope. So I figure I had better use it good before goin and buyin another muzzy lol. My advice, get rid of it and buy an TC, Knight or some other Higher end gun and 98% of your issues will go away with the gun.

Once again not trying to offend anybody just my experience with those two brands.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

No offence taken. I realize CVA is on the cheap end. I was given the gun for X-mas when I was 15 (about 19 years ago) I have only started to get serious about hunting with it. I killed a deer the first year I hunted with it, then have gotten skunked the last 3 times. Any way's, I would like to up grade to a nicer gun, mostly for the ability to shoot other types of bullets since I am restricted to shooting only round balls since the twist in my barrel is 1:60. I just can't decide if I want to spend my money on a new muzzle loader or another shot gun. When I do buy a new smoke pole it will still be a Hawkins style percussion. I just don't care for inline's. 

BugBuilder


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I would just get a new spring !!

My new Encore ($700.00 ) :roll: has given me more problems than my son's CVA Optima($78.00 Wal Mart close out )  or my Tradtions pursuit pro (that i sold it to a friend and should have kept it ) . My Encore is shooting great now , But the butt stock and fore end kept coming loose ( very poor fit ) and my groups would open up . Also i had to replace the locking bar spring , my encore was not locking closed all the way . I have 4 other friends who have Tradition Pursuits and they are nail drivers like mine was right out of the box . I don't regret getting my Encore , i have always loved the way they look but i had to mess with my encore way more than any other muzzle loader we have , to get the groups i wanted . :? Any gun you get"' may'' have a few bugs you need to work out . I think CVA are good gun for the money and unless you have a bunch $$$$$$$$ to spend i would just get a new spring .


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Have you enlarged the orifice on the nipple? You may want to look for a new nipple....Big


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I told the wife I was going to go find some new nipples and that I would look online first, then go buy some. She slapped me....

I haven't done anything yet. I need to get serious about again now that waterfowl season is over. 

Thanks,
BugBuilder


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I've had the same rifle for at least 10 years, with no problems. I agree with the spring. If you haven't looked. You can find them at Dixie gun works. Or just get a new lock. You can find those on track of the wolf. I recommend the L&R. 

It's funny how many people bash CVA. But most folks that keep shooting the traditional models, started with a CVA. Oh keep on shooting that patch and roundball. I've tried power belts, sabots, buffalo bullets, all garbage. The round ball hit's the mark ever time.


----------



## g_man_1911 (Mar 10, 2009)

I had a New England Firearms sidekick, pretty low end, fiber optic sights. Worked fine. I shot a nice 4 pt with it. It will only take 100 g charge so anything outside 80yrds, i wouldnt shoot at.


----------

